

Google Nexus S Available at Best Buy - ptrwtts
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/null/Google-Nexus-S/pcmcat224600050004.c?id=pcmcat224600050004&ref=141&loc=01

======
aubergene
I went to Best Buy on 5th Ave NYC, they didn't have any.

